# Li-ion battery charger



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I have a Li-ion battery charger and it labels for 14.8 volts. I wonder if I could use the same charger for charging other 3-6 volt Li-ion batteries.


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

That depends on the charger. Assuming you don't have the manual for it, have you tried finding one online?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

If the charger is labeled for 14.4-14.8V batteries its likely a dedicated unit. So NO you cannot use it on anything but the aforementioned 14.4-14.8V batteries... 

There are hundreds of chargers available, if you find something your interested in please share with us and we maybe able to help you find the best unit for for your needs.

Michael


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Michael Glavin said:


> If the charger is labeled for 14.4-14.8V batteries its likely a dedicated unit. So NO you cannot use it on anything but the aforementioned 14.4-14.8V batteries...
> 
> There are hundreds of chargers available, if you find something your interested in please share with us and we maybe able to help you find the best unit for for your needs.
> 
> Michael


Thanks Michael, I also have the same feeling that there is a reason the charger is labeled for a particular voltage. I would stick to the same type of battery for all applications so I can use one charger and avoid confusion.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

TMMT

There is or maybe a caveat with your decision. Validate the charger is properly sized for the 14.4V battery in play. The proper voltage rating is only part of the equation.

What kind of specifications are listed on your charging equipment? What capacity is your 14.4V battery?

Michael


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

You should invest in a HiTec X1 Multi Charger, 
it can charge many battery types from NiCad to Lipo. It even has a balance charge for lipos up to 6s, I use one for my 1/10th scale RC to my Airsoft Rifles, once I figure out my FA, I'll end up putting RC and LiPo into it... Plenty of room for a 3s Lipo.
Best part is it can do a range of voltages and and amps. All around great to have... 
(you can find it or similar at your LHS RC section)


----------

